

Yahoo Executive Confronts NSA Director Over ‘Backdoors’ - BinaryIdiot
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2015/02/23/yahoo-executive-confronts-nsa-director-over-backdoors/

======
lawnchair_larry
It's amazing that they expect tech companies to take them seriously regarding
responsible/legitimate use of "bypassing" encryption after they've
demonstrated their complete disregard for these same companies by _hacking_
them.

"SSL added and removed here :^)"

Yeah, you can't just joke about this with a smiley and then pretend we're on
the same team after you get caught with your pants down. They have only
themselves to blame for their access going dark.

Aside from showing no respect for the customers involved, this stuff has real,
financial consequences. They're spending billions of our tax money to attack
the businesses we built, destroying company reputations and moving stock
prices. If anyone else caused this kind of financial harm, they'd be in prison
and be obligated to pay damages.

